# Kernel config ZFS



## royvandam (Jan 11, 2011)

Is it possible to use hard linked kernel modules using NO_MODULES in the kernconf,
and still build and load the ZFS module separately? Maybe using MODULES_OVERRIDE
or something. Maybe i'm talking nuts here, but i can't find any information on the build
config for ZFS in the documentation pages either. :\


----------



## chillum (Jan 22, 2011)

if you don't have nfs support in kernel, zfs requires krpc
/etc/make.conf

```
MODULES_OVERRIDE=       opensolaris zfs krpc
```


----------

